# It is That Time Again



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Last Thursday night we had our Dec, Meeting of the NW Woodworkers Assoc. and as usual I made a present of everyone. this year I made Setup Gauges, Like the one I wrote about in August.
https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/139443-setup-gauge.html

This one shows the step by step building of them. I will let the pictures tell the story.
Also Alex posted about gluing up scrap to make some projects, that gave me the idea to purge the scrap bin and glue up some boards for making them, Thanks Alex.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

One more


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are an impressive artist Herb...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done Herb. One of these days I need to wander up north for a visit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You have an incredible talent there Herb . Really nice work and way above my pay grade


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

If only there were more people in the world like you,Herb. If only I were more like you. James.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Outstanding job Herb.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done, Herb! I'll bet these were received with big smiles on their faces. That's a very nice gift, indeed.

I started making Christmas tree ornaments for everyone in our club but ran out of time. I'd have to start in July to do what you've done! LOL! :grin:

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's quality mass production Herb and the photo-shoot is great. I hope that in the new year more members will take the time to SHOW HOW they make the project, even one photograph is worth a thousand words and 20, well maths. isn't my fortè


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Herb !!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

They look fantastic, Herb. Very generous of you... again.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Very nicely done, Herb! I'll bet these were received with big smiles on their faces. That's a very nice gift, indeed.
> 
> I started making Christmas tree ornaments for everyone in our club but ran out of time. I'd have to start in July to do what you've done! LOL! :grin:
> 
> David


David, I have to admit I started in Sept. took off the month of October and part of Nov. I got most of them done for the meeting, and just finished up the rest yesterday. Next year I will start in July. LOL
Herb


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Well done Herb, they look fantastic, and the club members are very lucky to have you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're an amazing guy, Herb! Beautifully crafted, and extremely generous of you.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That is just one fantastic, beautiful work of art, Herb...I'm sure your members are very appreciative of your gifts...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are really cool Herb.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Excellent project and present!


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I sure hope they appreciate such fine handcrafted tools, I know I would ! Great work as usual Herb.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're too good hearted Herb!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work Herb, can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Nice work. I liked the photo progression. This should be a good recruiting tool for your club.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Every year the holidays come about, 
Herb steps up to the plate
and without fail, 
Knocks it out of the park!!!!

From one woodworker to another, a gentlemanly tip of the hat
and a Well done sir!!!


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Herb, that is such a well executed and kind gesture! These days, our country is so wound up and hostile about political matters that this act deftly reminds us that despite our differences, each of us does have goodness in our hearts. You just really did a super job of executing it and reminding us to keep up with it if we can! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

I am new to the wood game, but glad to know my small pile of scrap wood (getting larger all the time) may be useful someday! I too, have a difficult time throwing away scraps. I have a huge assortment of hardware that I have collected over the years (decades) and it comes is so handy in a pinch.

Your workmanship is superb!

Gavin


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> David, I have to admit I started in Sept. took off the month of October and part of Nov. I got most of them done for the meeting, and just finished up the rest yesterday. Next year I will start in July. LOL
> Herb


Don't need to be a nudge, but it's July already. Better get it in gear Herb. Whtcha got in mind?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

WoodFrog said:


> I am new to the wood game, but glad to know my small pile of scrap wood (getting larger all the time) may be useful someday! I too, have a difficult time throwing away scraps. I have a huge assortment of hardware that I have collected over the years (decades) and it comes is so handy in a pinch.
> 
> Your workmanship is superb!
> 
> Gavin


Hi Gavin. It just takes time and making stuff. I often made the same project several times, making improvements and fixing goofs eachtime. You learn fast when you do that. Here's a pdf of the 18 plus things that helped me accelerate my learning curve. It covers about 12 years, not counting a lifetime of DIY and home improvement. So don't think you have to do it all at once. I accumulatyed most of my good tools during my highest earning years, but if I'd had an earlier start on woodworking, not just carpentry, I'd definitely have gotten a table saw right off the bat. Enjoy the read. It's long, but has lots of pictures.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Don't need to be a nudge, but it's July already. Better get it in gear Herb. Whtcha got in mind?


Thanks for the nudge,Tom, I have a few ideas, just have gotten lazy being boxed in the house,I did go out and got a haircut today and feel like a new person. It has been 4 months and it was driving me crazy. Quite a procedure they go through. they have the chairs set 6' apart to wait.
You have to wear a mask, so does the barber, Before you sit in the chair they blow off everything, spray with disinfectant,clean, blow and wipe their cutters and trimmers with a brush,the disinfect, then throw the cover for the last customer in the dirty laundry and unfold a new one. They even had to go next door to the laundromat to get a whole basket of new clean ones then they sit you down and cut your hair.
When I looked in the mirror after the haircut,I didn't recognise the guy looking back.
Herb


----------

